
An open letter to our community from our CEO - troydavis
https://classpass.com/blog/2016/11/02/open-letter-to-community/
======
chinese_dan
They had to have known that an unlimited plan wasn't sustainable, because of
the studio costs.

It sounds like they used the unlimited plan as a way to hook in new users and
the cancellation was planned.

